# Need Sub's in IL



## landscapein (Mar 15, 2004)

We are looking for a few subs for our sites in Naperville, Carol Stream, Lake in the hills and Schaumburg all will be daytime work pushing stalls at large apartment complexes

please call if interested 847-697-9900

E-mail [email protected]


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

I sent an e mail did ya get it???


----------



## landscapein (Mar 15, 2004)

*sub's*

No I did not recive the message


----------



## ExplorerPlow (Dec 12, 2004)

I emailed you as well. Thanks


----------



## landscapein (Mar 15, 2004)

*sub*

Guys I'm not sure what is happing with the e-mails but I have not received any from you. I however am very interested in talking to you so here is my cell 847-376-0361 or my nextel# 109*1024*970 so please try me on these forms of communication I could really use the Help.

Thanks

Nate


----------



## landscapein (Mar 15, 2004)

*subs*

back to the top


----------



## scuba875 (Dec 22, 2004)

*Sub*

Nate sent you an email and I will try and call you tomorrow.

Thanks
Patrick


----------

